

Comet Lovejoy Plunges into the Sun and Survives - sytelus
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2011/16dec_cometlovejoy/

======
LearnYouALisp
Their headline makes you think one thing, and then the story delivers another.
Still, that is an interesting story.

It would be interesting to know the real heat transfer out in the area the
comet passed through. It may be a million degrees, but it is extremely
tenuous.

